# WUHAN | Yulong International Financial Plaza | 262m | 55 fl | U/C



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Architect: DP Architects.

http://weibo.com/yulonggroup
http://chinese.dpa.com.sg/projects/wuhan_yulong_financial_centre/


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By mas1back


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Solid design.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2013-04-20 by mas1back 










2014-03-23 by feiqi


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

KillerZavatar said:


> Solid design.


yes, a decent corporate design.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2014-05-01 by feiqi


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2015-06-27 by 灭世王朝


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2016-04-07 by 嗨懒羊羊


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2016-08-21 by evankid


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

UC!


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2016-09-17 by 嗨懒羊羊


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2016-10-08 by evankid


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2016-11-27 by evankid


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-01-27 by TYE


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Wuhan is on fire! The plot next door is another 250m+ with no thread.


----------



## surfnasi (Nov 7, 2010)

Wuhan is on fire,has 1 megatall U/C, another about to start and another 3 in the planning plus a bunch of Supertall towers and a bunch of Skyscrapers but it is a very big old Chinese city that needs a lot of reconstruction looking at the photos of it


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Munwon said:


> Wuhan is on fire! The plot next door is another 250m+ with no thread.


can you create a thread then? :cheers:


----------



## ilovecoffee (Jul 9, 2013)

yes indeed, wuhan is often called the 4th economic engine of china ,after beijing and shanghai


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-03-01 by TYE


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-03-14 by TYE


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

2022-01-30 by Fun_。


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-02-13 by 嗨懒羊羊


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-02-16 by 1100aaa


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

that building at background
2022-02-06 by Fun_。


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-03-21 by 被猫追杀


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-05-22 by 嗨懒羊羊


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

5/21








武汉万象城之夜 by 蔡维祥（琴台老蔡） on 500px.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, @ed500, please, updates


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

2022-08-06 by aplo


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

233,4 m










2022-08-24 by curryliu


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

on the left








by 飞鸿踏雪 on 500px


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-11-22 by 太阳黑子


----------

